# Perfume Newb looking for recs!



## Shadoodoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Lately I've been tempted to splurge on some fantastic fragrance--something I can wear every day. I'm not exactly sure where to turn, though. I'm looking for something not too sweet, nor too cloying. Something a bit on the lighter side. Nothing too fruity, though--fruity, sugary-sweet scents annoy me! Also, staying power is important. I've tried and liked, for example, Bvgari's Omnia Crystalline, but the staying power was very poor.

TIA!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2007)

have you tried dolce and gabbana - the one? it's delish!


----------



## makeba (Nov 26, 2007)

DG The One is very nice. Mark Jacobs Daisy is good also.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

DG light blue is a favorite of a friend of mine...and she has similar taste to you.  another friend of mine with similar taste to yours has carolina 212.  and my recommendation would be burberry london...a hint of fruity and floral and it wears well through the day.


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 26, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess is a light and fresh scent that I don't find too fruity. Plus you have to love the bottle!


----------



## gingerbelle (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadoodoo* 

 
_.....not too sweet, nor too cloying. Something a bit on the lighter side. Nothing too fruity, though--fruity, sugary-sweet scents annoy me! Also, staying power is important. I've tried and liked, for example, Bvgari's Omnia Crystalline, but the staying power was very poor.

TIA!_

 
We're scent twins
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been loving the new *Burberry Brit Sheer* (in the pink tartan bottle).  Not sure if it's widely available yet, but I live in Japan and it launched here first in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wore it pretty much nonstop for a couple months until my other 'fumes started to feel unloved. It's a fresh floral with just a hint of yuuzu (Japanese citrus) to prevent it from being too sharp. (I hate sweet, sugary scents too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Let's see, I also like *Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche*. It's opening is very light and similar to D&G Light Blue, but the drydown is a little bit spicy, like the original Chance. 

Also like *Burberry Summer *if you can find it (It's still available at some online discounters.) and *Hermes' Un Jardin Sur le Nil *which are both fresh, slightly citrussy florals, and from the Canadian retailer Fruits and Passion, I just got a bottle of their *Jasmin* EDT and it's lovely - a light, lively floral, that's not too green or overwhelming like jasmine can sometimes be.

All the above have pretty decent lasting power. At least much better than the Crystalline which was developed specifically for the Asian market which doesn't like strong scents.

HTH!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 27, 2007)

I like marc jacobs essence.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Nov 28, 2007)

My favorite of all time is Issey Miyake eau de Issey  it has staying power and is fresh but not overly fruity or floral.


----------



## annastasia (Dec 3, 2007)

You should look for Eau de Parfums for the staying power. Eau de Juicy Couture EDP may be a good choice. It's something that "Barbie might wear."


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 8, 2007)

You will enjoy J'Adore, Mambo, Vivid, actually Jovan Musk is pretty good 2.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 8, 2007)

Definitely check out Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely in the perfume serum formula. It's feminine, light, and long lasting.


----------

